# Vaccination laws in colorado



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Google your state vaccination and health certificate requirements.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

ANY amount of distance in CO requires a negative coggins and a brand inspection. 

Other than that, it's up to you what you want to administer. 

The vet can't do a brand inspection... you have to call the state brand inspector and it's something like $12.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Traveling within the state, you do not need a coggins or health certificate unless the place you are going requires one. When you cross state lines, than the coggins and heath certificate kick in. This past summer and in years past, when we've had VS outbreaks, you needed a VS free inspection from your vet to travel on any public road. Individual vaccinations are up to what your exposure likelyhood is. You do need a brand inspection when you travel over 75 miles from home.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Delfina that is not true. If you travel further than 75 miles you need to have a brand inspection but a coggins is only required if coming into the state or if you are going to an event or destination that requires one. This is per the State of CO vet.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

its depends on the state... when I lived in nevada you HAD to have a brand inspection and a current coggins and health cert just to drive 10 miles down the road... The highway patrol could and would pull you over JUST to check your paperwork.. no paper work+plus a high on authority po-po = a potential for your horse to be confiscated until the proper paper work could be provided..

It may be different now because there was kind of an uproar about it, but that's how it was..


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

id talk to the vet about "shoulds". as there isnt gonna be any one correct answer. It depends on your horse, where you ride, where you gonna take him, wheres he gonna drink, how much risk you are willing to assume, etc etc.

Id check CO websight for actual legally must haves, but talk to the vet about the others, sorta why I pay them to know things like that. My endurance horse that travels up and down the east coasts is mixed in and around strange horses constantly, drinks from community water troughs a hundred other horses drank from that day gets way differnt vacines than an old retired guy that doesnt leave the property.


----------

